
SUPER SKETCHY - sheerin
http://supersketchy.co
======
paulus_magnus
at the risk of repeating myself... already send this here a couple of times

Working on something similar. Currently supporting Android (draw/view) and
HTML5 (view only, mouse zoom/pan).

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.writelive](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.writelive)

Small showcase:

\- vector graphics/drawings created by freehand / writing [http://write-
live.com/d/dba21681-8d3f-4fbe-8b4b-e5c1983df934](http://write-
live.com/d/dba21681-8d3f-4fbe-8b4b-e5c1983df934)

\- handles more complex drawings: (give it time to load) [http://write-
live.com/d/7fce10bb-bc39-43d4-a7f1-6bd0d60b9550](http://write-
live.com/d/7fce10bb-bc39-43d4-a7f1-6bd0d60b9550) [http://write-
live.com/d/8f9b7846-a7b9-4e5c-b704-dad9aa87d14e](http://write-
live.com/d/8f9b7846-a7b9-4e5c-b704-dad9aa87d14e)

\- unlimited* levels of zoom [http://docs.write-
live.com/WriteliveServer/webview.html?d=34...](http://docs.write-
live.com/WriteliveServer/webview.html?d=3483c3de-b329-4af1-97d7-2d7f27d96ad1)

\- Drawings are stored in the cloud, and can be accessed by multiple devices
simultaneously: co-drawing, draw on a tablet, view on tablet / web
[http://write-live.com/d/538254c5-7d31-41f2-83bb-bcd0a7cee7ab](http://write-
live.com/d/538254c5-7d31-41f2-83bb-bcd0a7cee7ab)

